# Who takes Yotes and Foxes?



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

My son (44) is puttering around with a couple of high powered air guns and night vision, decoys, calls etc for predators. We've always practiced the rule of not killing anything you can't eat or otherwise use in some manner. I need to find out first, IF he happens to pick something off, 1. Is there anyone in the Wellston area willing to take the carcass and put it to use... 2. Is it legal? 
PM for discussion.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

jimp said:


> My son (44) is puttering around with a couple of high powered air guns and night vision, decoys, calls etc for predators. We've always practiced the rule of not killing anything you can't eat or otherwise use in some manner. I need to find out first, IF he happens to pick something off, 1. Is there anyone in the Wellston area willing to take the carcass and put it to use... 2. Is it legal?
> PM for discussion.


Everything you've described is legal
There's restrictions on what guns you can hunt with at night though. Ill not sure if airguns are allowed.


----------

